# Hello!



## Jeannot (Jul 30, 2012)

Just a few words of introduction... I'm an American fancier newly returned to the fancy. I kept fancy mice and rats as a boy but stopped when I went off to school. I don't think you ever really shake this particular bug and after some 12 years without mice, I'm glad to have acquired some new stock from the same breeder who supplied me when I was a boy.

In looking over clips on YouTube, I found some footage of Jack Hartely. One of the segments was broken into two clips which I have spliced together and posted here: 




I wonder, can anyone tell me more about this film? The opening sequence of fanciers heading off to the show is wonderful.

Many thanks.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Very interesting. I had never seen that footage. I am afraid he comes across as a bit cold, but I know that many breeders do feel that way. The bit at the beginning was wonderful. What fun. UK folks are so lucky to have such opportunities to show and gather. I envy them that.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I recognise a few faces from that film that are still active in the mouse fancy. Contrary to what has been said, Jack Hartley was a very friendly fancier and continued to go to mouse shows right up until he died. I joined the NMC in 2002 and he died not long after that, but I still remember going into his mouse shed, shown in that film, and being amazed.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

MouseBreeder said:


> Contrary to what has been said, Jack Hartley was a very friendly fancier and continued to go to mouse shows right up until he died.


No, I ment to the mice themselves! He seemed very personalble to people. Just wow...speaking of killing so freely, it kinda shocked me. I mean practically I know it's done, I was just suprirsed!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

candycorn said:


> speaking of killing so freely, it kinda shocked me. I mean practically I know it's done, I was just suprirsed!


Brutal truth... welcome to Yorkshire! :lol: I would think this clip was filmed in the 1970s; you wouldn't get someone talking about culling on film now. "Plain speaking" is kind of a tradition in the area where Jack Hartley lived


----------

